# Heartland Flyer/Texas Eagle trip



## Midland Valley (Aug 4, 2005)

On Friday, July 29, we picked up the In-laws at Wellington, Ks and arrived at the old Santa Fe Station in Oklahoma City by 7:45 AM. The first problem encountered on a gloriously beautiful morning was the fact that a parking lot attendant told me it would cost $46.00 to park at the station untill the 3 of August to which I retorted, "Thats a load of Bat Crap"! $46 bucks to park in an unsecure lot right at the station? I'd like to know who the Godless thief is that owns that little strip. There is no other options either.

Anyway, the station is quite interesting and intact. We got to the platform and had to show id and have all (even backpack and briefcase) tagged. The train was a P42 followed by a stunning but well used Santa Fe High Level "El Capitan" car, a Superliner with cafe in the lower level, another High Level, and an old converted, (baggage compartment/cab for push pull)P 40. They boarded all through passengers in the Superliner. We left the station on time at 8:25 AM. Beautiful trip through the Arbuckles and along the river. We were running on time untill somewhere between Gainsville and Ft. Worth, the train came to a screeching halt. Seems a trucker ran through the crossing guards and came about three inches of being struck by the engine. The conductor had to walk the train following an emergency brake stop like that so we were there about twenty minutes. There was a BN signal man right there, I hope he got a tag number or a company name on that guy. Following a backup into the station. Ft. Worth was about 25 minutes late. The Eagle took off on time on former AT&SF tracks with the through coach and sleeper for the Sunset. Temple, Texas I noticed several museum peice locomotives and rollingstock. There it was, the AT&SF 2301, an ALCO 600 HP high hood switcher in zebra paint. built July of 37, one of only two in its class. From there on we must have been on UP tracks. Several delays for freights. There was a gruff old conductor on board who when asked by epople how much longer would answer "could be several hours"! He was just being jovial in his own way.

As we came into San Antonio we passed the old MOP station which I think is being or has been restored. Downtown was on the left side of the coach. We kept going out into the darkness untill we finally stopped, switched to another track and began a very long back up that had the downtown on the right side of the train. Arrived about twentyfive minutes late.

On Tuesday, we walked to Sunset station to see it in the day. The through sleeper and coach from the Eagle was there, they had been there since 11:45 on Monday. The Westbound Sunset Limited was running about 13 hours late.

Wednesday, we arrived at the station, boarded the train and left San Antonio on time. Did a back up move but not as far as inbound and didn's go by the old MOP station. We were on time untill we were placed on a siding between San MArcos and Austin for 1:26 minutes due to UP congestion although there was no freights that passed or met us. The conductor opened the door to the car in front of us so smokers could get off. I took advantage of the opportunity to stretch my legs and visited with him for several minutes. He said the UP was killing them. He also said he would sell me a standard bedroom, (roomette) for $54.00 from there to Chicago. That would have been a great deal if I would have been going on. We were 1:09 late into Austin and continued to lose time untill Ft. Worth at 1:05 late. The other Eagle was in the station also, plus our Heartland Flyer. Made for some good photos. The Chicago bound Eagle made a long back up from the station here also for the trip to Dallas I guess.

The Hearland Flyer left on time with all through passengers in the Superliner. We got stopped between Gainsville and Ardmore for a BN train that was fouling the main due to a dead crew waiting for a fresh crew. That cost us about 34 minutes. We arrived into OK City 42 minutes late. Not Bad! Delightful little train. Amtrak can be proud of it. I hope they extend it on to Wichita and Newton.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the report, it was a good read.


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 4, 2005)

Can we see the photos someplace? Nice report!


----------



## gswager (Aug 4, 2005)

Since your train went into emergency brake. I'm wondering if you could tell the different with "flat" wheels as the train continue it's journey?


----------



## Secondman (Aug 5, 2005)

Do the wheels stop revolving in an emergency stop? A train sliding along the rails with wheels locked will not stop any quicker than a car when it is skidding. I believe most wheel flats are caused by failure to release parking brakes, or individual bogies having faulty brakes hard on and then being dragged by the train?

I must admit that I have accidentaly caused wheel flats on light engine British Rail locomotives by causing them "to pick their wheels up" as we say, through heavy handed use of the air brake...never seen it on a whole train.


----------



## Midland Valley (Aug 5, 2005)

Maybe I shouldn't have used the word emergency, but that was the word the conductor used. We did not slide that I could detect so they must not have locked em up. But we sure stopped in a hurry as we were the second car behind the locomotive and we were on the grade crossing. The conductor still had to walk the train and check each car befor we could proceed.


----------



## Midland Valley (Aug 5, 2005)

MrFSS said:


> Can we see the photos someplace? Nice report!


I will get some pictures but it will take a while.


----------



## 444 Marlin (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Midland Valley 

I was wondering why you picked the name Midland Valley for your name.? My dad retired from the Midland Valley RailRoad, and I have a lot of fond memories of the yard.

Just wondering if maybe you had worked for them. They were took over by the Union Pacific.

444 Marlin


----------



## Midland Valley (Aug 8, 2005)

The Arkansas River Route. The Midland Valley Railroad went through the little town I grew up in along with the AT&SF and the MOP. My Granfather Utt was a long time section foreman for the Midland Valley at Belle Plaine and Silverdale, Kansas, Hardy and Foraker, OK. My Dad was born in a section house about 16 feet from the tracks as Silvedale.

Wen you say the yard do you mean LaFeber in Tulsa or Shopton in Muskogee?


----------



## 444 Marlin (Aug 8, 2005)

The swith yards in Tulsa. Since the U.P took over they did away with the switcher routes, and just have runthrough freights now. They donated the railroad bridge, across the arkansas river, here in Tulsa, to the city of Tulsa, and Tulsa, inturn has made a wonderful pedistrian bridge out of it, for people,and byciles.

444 Marlin


----------



## 444 Marlin (Aug 8, 2005)

Hello again Midland Valley

I noticed in your travel, you said they were going to charge you 45.00 to park you car at the amtrak station, in Okla City. We stayed at the (Courtyard) Marriott, that was 1 block away from the train station, and we left our car their for 3 weeks, and we only payed $14.00 for the entire 3 weeks, that we were on vacation, to leave our car their. Now the catch is you have to have been staying in the Courtyard for that price, and the room for me, mywife, and grandson, was $137.00 per night. It was a 5 star, excellent hotel, with resturant, health club, and all the ammenities. Including buffet breakfast. So we spent the first night their, and then the next morning caught our train, then when we came back, (10:00 P.M. ) We spent another night, leaving the next morning for home.

Everyplace else, wanted and arm and leg to park your car, and then it was unprotected. At least at the Courtyard, it was in their garage, with protection. And that was a security, issure that we didnt have to worry about, while we were on the vacation. We have a new 2005 Dodge caravan, and I didnt want to come back to the station, at 10:00 P.M. and the car been stipped or stolen.

444 Marlin


----------



## Midland Valley (Aug 8, 2005)

Maybe I'm too tight. Perhaps paying that much per day is normal in larger cities. I'm used to getting on and off in places like Hutchinson, Dodge City, Newton or Hastings, NE where you park forever for free. I noticed the parking lot across from the Ft. Worth station was a pay lot.


----------



## Midland Valley (Aug 8, 2005)

444 Marlin said:


> The swith yards in Tulsa. Since the U.P took over they did away with the switcher routes, and just have runthrough freights now. They donated the railroad bridge, across the arkansas river, here in Tulsa, to the city of Tulsa, and Tulsa, inturn has made a wonderful pedistrian bridge out of it, for people,and byciles.
> 444 Marlin


I'd like to stop and see that bridge someday. Also do you know if the old MV Depot in Muskogee which is to house the Three Rivers Museum, is open yet? We were there many years ago when the station was in disrepair. We also shared a couple of hours with Mr. Lomax, last president of the Muskogee Roads, MV-KO&G-OC,A&A.


----------



## 444 Marlin (Aug 8, 2005)

I dont know if the musemum is open or not. I`ll try to find out for ya. You talked about Newton Kansas, which I know is a place you can board Amtrak, but is the parking secure?. Rather words, do they have 24 hr guards? or someone their 24 hrs. Also is the Newton station, a manned station? A ticket agent present, or someone to buy your ticket from? And last, how far is a motel from the Newton depot? I hate to bother you with so many question`s but we might drive their to catch our next Amtrak, depending which way we want to travel.

Thanks

444 Marlin


----------



## Midland Valley (Aug 8, 2005)

The Newton station is the old AT&SF depot. It does have an agent who sells tickets but I don't think they have checked baggage there anymore. The parking is city parking across the street. I have left cars there before with no problem, its well lighted and the police do patrol it. This is the station for Wichita so there are always cars around. I would not feel worried even though it is not guarded. Newton is a fairly safe community anyway. There are several motels on the east side of town on I135 none of which are too pricy. Only a few minutes from the station. You should convince the state of OK to engage KS and extend the Heartland Flyer to Newton and then we wouldn't have to worry about it. Sound good?


----------



## 444 Marlin (Aug 8, 2005)

Your preaching to the preacher. LOL, I`m alway`s advocating a line from Okla city, to Newton, but it would be better if they came to Tulsa, Okla also, as thats closer than Okla city, for me. LOL. I live in Northeastern Okla, which is 55 minutes from Tulsa, so it would be closer for me to go to Tulsa, than Okla City,(21/2 hr drive or Newton, 3 hr. drive. LOL They just passed a 89 million dollor bond for road and bridges, improvement, and not one mention of getting any rail service, which we all know would save the state more money in the long run. But its politics as usuall, they get more gravy, out of these never ending road projects.

444 Marlin


----------



## Midland Valley (Aug 8, 2005)

Well let's shoot for both then. The only thing is where could you go beyond Tulsa for connections. At least the Newton option gets to the SWC.


----------



## Midland Valley (Aug 9, 2005)

Before this thread gets run into the ground, I figure this last trip on the TE/HF gives me a grand total of 32,873 miles traveled on Amtrak.


----------



## 444 Marlin (Aug 10, 2005)

Midland Valley said:


> Before this thread gets run into the ground, I figure this last trip on the TE/HF gives me a grand total of 32,873 miles traveled on Amtrak.


Thats a lot of miles, what exactly does TE/HF stand for?


----------



## Midland Valley (Aug 10, 2005)

Texas Eagle and Heartland Flyer.


----------



## 444 Marlin (Aug 10, 2005)

Midland Valley said:


> Texas Eagle and Heartland Flyer.


OK, thanks


----------



## bmlock (Oct 1, 2005)

Extending the Flyer to KS would be great, but I thing it might be better to run it to Tulsa, Joplin, Springfield, and on to St Louis. This would bring in many passengers going to Branson, MO.


----------



## Midland Valley (Dec 14, 2005)

No! I think they should continue the train on to Newton, Ks to connect with the Chief. They could run a train from Oklahoma City to Tulsa/St. Louis and call it the Baldnobber Express.


----------

